# Tennessee Wood Sources



## Chiefk (Jan 28, 2008)

Sometime ago, I said I would list the places I was able to buy good quality/good price wood in middle/eastern Tennessee. The following is a list of some of the places I have bought wood recently:

1. Jim's Place, Vandever Road, Crossville, Tn Telephone (423) 838-2620. Jim's Place is is fairly small woodmill with a Kiln. If he doesn't have the domestic wood you need, he will cut and dry it for you at a reasonable price. I have bought walnut, maple and white and red oak.

2. Tallent Planing & Lumber, Jamestown, Tn, Telephone (931) 879-4877. They specialize in Custom Planning and Custom Drying. I was recently looking for 12/4 white oak. They didn't have white oak in 12/4 and sent me to another local sawmill, where I had the White Oak cut. They then dried the wood for twenty cents a BF.

3. Jim McKee, Jamestown, TN Telephone (931) 879-6490. He has a large selection of dried domestic woods. He also has an on-site kiln. I have bought QS white oak, maple, and cherry for him.

4. Shady Grove Farm and Custom Sawmill, 985 Shady Grove Rd, Lancing, TN, Telephone (423) 346-2901. This is a relatively small operation, but they do have an on-site kiln. I have bought maple, cherry and oak from them.

5. Wayne Lumber Company, 9096 W. Hwy 90, Monticello, Ky Telephone (606) 348-9889. This is a very large lumber company and Dry Kiln. The man I deal with there is named Larry. While they have a very large operation, I have bought relatively small quantities red oak, maple, cherry and hickory from them. There have great prices and availability of domestic woods.

I have found the people at each of these locations good to work with and very helpful. Let me know if you have any questions on any of the above listed companies. pkennedy


----------



## tnwood (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I recently attended the East TN Woodworkers Guild picnic and Jason from Shady Grove was there with his swing mill to do a oak log for the property owner. Nice man and very talented with the mill. I appreciate your time to compile the listing.


----------



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

I used to live in Memphis and there is a great place called Colco Woods. Don't recall the phone number but they have great stock and decent prices and excellent service.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Great post. I just ran out of some beautiful walnut harvested from east tn. So i will be looking for more. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JRobb (Jun 20, 2017)

ChiefK,

I live in Crossville as well and I need to get three red oak trees sawn and kiln dried. Thanks for the info! Very helpful to me!


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

I use wayne lumber as well. Unbelievable prices


----------

